# Myrtle Beach Reports?



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

Do any of you any web pages that have Myrtle beach fishing reports and message boards? that are just about myrtle? thanks for the help


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

go to www.dnr.state.sc.us.

you will have to scroll down to salt water portion. It is posted every monday.


----------



## Andymalary (Aug 19, 2003)

I was at 2nd Ave. pier 8/10 to 8/15. Nice flounder caught at the third light pole just before and after high tide. The largest was 4.5 lbs. Everyone fishing for flounder caught at least one keeper per day, except me. Sheepshead caught occasionally 3/4 way down pier. One I saw caught in cast net while going after baitfish. No kings caught. Lots of small sharks up to 3ft. Lots of grunts off end of pier. A few small drum caught at high tide in surf.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Caught 6 spanish over 4lb in the past week off of the apache pier. One king on saturday 15lb. Have seen several big kings sky in schools of pogies. Tons of undersized cobias being caught. Biggest ones around 10lb. BLues and whiting also being caught....


----------

